# Yucca



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

This is my first acrylic attempt. I was reading that DonH buys all his paint at Wal-Mart. So, I checked it out. Bought ten bottles for around ten bucks and had no idea what to do with it. So I played.

When I was done, I asked my wife what she thought. Her words were, “Yuck.” To which I said, that it does kinda look like a yucca plant. She said, “Not Yucca, just yuck. Ah, my most critical critic.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol!! So funny. Well...I love your use of colors and your lines are so crisp and clean. I can see it in a beach home in Florida..its not my favorite of the work you have done but its really not bad either. I think its a great way to get the feel of acrylic paints and for your first attempt I think you did great. I hope you continue with it!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you watch Miami Vice when you painted this? It has that "vibe"


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

All too funny, Sean! I have my detractors close to me also, lol! Wow! what an experiment! Thats the spirit! Welcome to the wonderful world of acrylics. You are out there in the rare air of being willing to try new things. Great Job!


----------

